# Any Single FFA?



## hopeforhopenick (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm curious of how many single FFAs exist, seems like there are none :doh:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 25, 2012)

hopeforhopenick said:


> I'm curious of how many single FFAs exist, seems like there are none :doh:



That's because there are none. Trust your instincts.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 25, 2012)

And none for Gretchen Wieners, bye.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 25, 2012)

Paquito said:


> And none for Gretchen Wieners, bye.



Brutus was DEFINITELY the cutest.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 25, 2012)

I am singular.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 25, 2012)

Goreki said:


> I am singular.



Want to make a plural? hehehehehe


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 26, 2012)

Datemensions forum


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2012)

There are quite a number of FFAs here as you know, Nick. We go through this all the time and it's not like you can say you're new and don't know the 'lay of the land'. Contribute to forums more than just pics and personal ads and you'll get more than crickets.

Tasty tasty crickets.


----------



## Melian (Sep 26, 2012)

*cue irate individual complaining about sarcastic comments*


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 26, 2012)

So painful.

:doh:


----------



## Tad (Sep 26, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> There are quite a number of FFAs here as you know, Nick. We go through this all the time and it's not like you can say you're new and don't know the 'lay of the land'. Contribute to forums more than just pics and personal ads and you'll get more than crickets.
> 
> Tasty tasty crickets.



This ^^^^^

Also: Nick, you act like your size is not only the most important thing about you, but the only thing about you. I think even the most die-hard FFA is interested in dating more than a weight and belly.

Yes, maybe on dating sites, you lead with one or two key bits of information and go through a lot of semi-random contacts to find out if you have more in common with any of them. But this is not a primarily a dating site. Sure couples have come together here, but generally this was in part because they came to like each other through their interaction on the boards, and so knew that there was at least the potential of some common ground--beyond fat stuff--to build on.

So....maybe try making a couple of dozen posts about things other than being single, being really fat, and how much you can eat. Show people (don't just tell us--show us by real interaction) that your life isn't solely about food and fat. Play some games in the lounge, talk politics in Hyde Park, comment on music that you like, compliment some other people for their posts....generally show that you are a complete, functioning, person.


----------



## sarahe543 (Sep 26, 2012)

Intellect, a sense of fun and some special talents or interests. The fat on its own doesn't make sense.


----------



## biglynch (Sep 26, 2012)

Nick, there are loads.

The end.

BTW listen to tads advice, and cut the moaning!


----------



## MrBob (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm sure I've read this thread many times before....*sigh*

There are many single FFA's, there's quite a few on this board (but you'd know that if you stopped and engaged some of them in conversation here), they're nice people I've gotten to know a little bit. Try sticking around and contributing to threads, you might find you engage some of them through sheer force of personality.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 26, 2012)

All I want in life is a girl who will pretend I don't exist and just talk to my belly all day long.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 26, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> All I want in life is a girl who will pretend I don't exist and just talk to my belly all day long.



Dear Chaz's Gut,

You look stunning today. Round, pale, and resplendent, like the moon. Shame you're attached to that mouthy guy.

Lovesies,
Zowie


----------



## bremerton (Sep 26, 2012)

i'm single.

also, what tad said.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 26, 2012)

I echo the posts above, I've watched some of your old videos and your attractive as hell and a man of size. 

I'd die to be attractive as you and be your weight. 

I noticed that you used to hardcore gain on YouTube then you decided to stop and go clean and try to lose weight it seems you are very troubled Nick. 

Please talk to someone, one minute your gaining then your losing it!

I saw so many ladies commenting on your videos it was unreal and some of them was attractive as hell, I wish I had that kind of interest!


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 26, 2012)

It can be a long and painful process growing a personality from scratch, but ultimately a fulfilling and worthwhile one. It's also rewarding if that personality can be cultivated to be interesting somehow. Surprisingly, this is a prerequisite for being able to like yourself, and for getting others to like you as well. 

This is the age of the internet: being boring is a choice.


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey now, bellies on their own can be quite charming.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 26, 2012)

Zowie said:


> Dear Chaz's Gut,
> 
> You look stunning today. Round, pale, and resplendent, like the moon. Shame you're attached to that mouthy guy.
> 
> ...



My belly agrees. Fuck that guy.


----------



## escapist (Sep 27, 2012)

Nick, although I got a great laugh out of this I know for a fact there are FFA's physically attracted to you....but well as you can tell from the other responses it kind of ends there and almost gets put into full reverse when you make lame/retarded post.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## MrBob (Sep 27, 2012)

theronin23 said:


>



A picture speaks a thousand words.


----------



## sarahe543 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am single and badly need a hug but it would be for the wrong reasons. and I don't particularly like the FFA label truth be told, its not the only thing i consider. If you love yourself you will get love back from others.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 27, 2012)

Tad you are so Canadian. It's awesome.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 27, 2012)

Haha. I love how being Canadian is such an awesome thing on this board.






Sasquatch! said:


> Tad you are so Canadian. It's awesome.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 27, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. I love how being Canadian is such an awesome thing on this board.



Three cheers for Canadians!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 27, 2012)

Maple Syrup! Rah!
Poutine! Rah!
Hockey! Rah!




Sasquatch! said:


> Three cheers for Canadians!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 27, 2012)

Canadian Style!




Sasquatch! said:


> Three cheers for Canadians!!


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 27, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> I am single and badly need a hug but it would be for the wrong reasons. and I don't particularly like the FFA label truth be told, its not the only thing i consider. If you love yourself you will get love back from others.



Hey, if you need a hug, here you go, no strings attached:

((HUG))

Wish I could give you a hug in person (still no strings attached... hugs are free), but I'm still broke in Texas.


----------



## hbighappy (Sep 27, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. I love how being Canadian is such an awesome thing on this board.


 well Trailer park boys are awesome thank you net flix


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 27, 2012)

Hahaha. We do love our Trailer Park Boys.

"You better back off, you no-shirt, lawn-mowing, 15-cheeseburger-eating prick."



hbighappy said:


> well Trailer park boys are awesome thank you net flix


----------



## hbighappy (Sep 27, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Hahaha. We do love our Trailer Park Boys.
> 
> "You better back off, you no-shirt, lawn-mowing, 15-cheeseburger-eating prick."



ah ya Randy the cheeseburger addict but what happened in last season with Cory and Trevor they should been there. That show made me want to eat some them pepperoni sticks you know typical Phat Boi


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 28, 2012)

I ran across this beauty last night:






Notice how this trash compactor has both a big belly AND an engaging personality.

Learn from it, FFA-hunters.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 28, 2012)

It's just ridiculously hilarious.

After a couple friends and family members have had a lot to eat, they always say shit like, "check out my Randy". Haha.



hbighappy said:


> ah ya Randy the cheeseburger addict but what happened in last season with Cory and Trevor they should been there. That show made me want to eat some them pepperoni sticks you know typical Phat Boi


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 28, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> I ran across this beauty last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take all the help I can get. 
*takes notes*


----------

